# New Con in the Buffalo,NY area



## tila (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all!

I wanted to invite anyone who can make it to the first  ever Queen City Conquest in Buffalo, NY next weekend September 21-23.   It takes place inside the Buffalo Convention Center.

There are 12  Slots of LFR games, as well as 7 slots of the new Lair Assault, Kill  The Wizard.  Besides D&D there are many other RPGs, board,  wargamming, card and computer gaming.  Podcasters will be broadcastering  live from the con on Saturday.  There are 9 tournaments going  on throughout the weekend.

Information can be found at our website:
www.queencityconquest.com/?q=event-list

Hope you can make it!


----------

